# Fav. Good guy or girl



## dgoof911 (Feb 9, 2002)

Well I saw a thread about who was everyone's favorite bad guy. So im wondering who is everone's favorite good character?
I'm fresh out of good questions.


----------



## Grond (Feb 9, 2002)

Fingolfin is the greatest Elf-warrior, King, Butt-kicker in the history of Middle-earth. He whupped up on my boss Melkor so bad that day so many years ago that this evil Hammer almost became good. He was so magnificent, I just didn't have the heart to hit him. That's why I kept missing. Of course, he was awfully quick too. 

Fingolfin, greatest of the Eldar race.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *Fingolfin is the greatest Elf-warrior, King, Butt-kicker in the history of Middle-earth. He whupped up on my boss Melkor so bad that day so many years ago that this evil Hammer almost became good. He was so magnificent, I just didn't have the heart to hit him. That's why I kept missing. Of course, he was awfully quick too.
> 
> Fingolfin, greatest of the Eldar race.  *





I had a feeling you would say Fingolfin Grond     . But mine would be
1 Turin (yes you guest right grond)
2 Huan
3 ME BeleG
5 Luthein and Beren
6 Finrod
7 Tour 
8 Earendil
and Aragorn and Gandalf


----------



## Grond (Feb 10, 2002)

Beleg Strongbow, my bud Fingolfin didn't even make your list??? What have you been smokin'????


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

why am i not on your list beleg??  i though u liked me   
ok heres my list

1. legolas
2. me
3. galdriel
4. all god elves, and my fiends (yes u beleg)
5. frodo
6. aragorn
7. all good ppl of ME i forgot (oops) and don't know

thats all. they are not exacly in order but oh well.....


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 14, 2002)

Well if anyone would make my list it would be Gandalf...he is the ultimate good guy. 

Then I would pick someone like Melian...who could decieve the far reaching powers of Melkor for thousand of years.

I also love the Hobbits: Especially Sam and Pippen...Sam for his loyalty and Pippen for his hilarity.

Merry and Frodo also rank as favorites...

I also loved Beren and Luthien....I couldn't put their story down. 

Turin is cool too...he has his issues, but he always keeps you on the edge of your seat(metaphorically speaking)...and he kicks arse!


----------



## Forgotten Path (Feb 14, 2002)

I think I like Sam the best. Frodo would Have never made it without him. Close seconds are Gandalf and Aragorn, and coming up third are Galadriel, Elrond.


----------



## Grond (Feb 14, 2002)

I again vote for Faramir. He rescued Sam and Frodo. Showed his "true colors" by showing the strength and resolve of character to deny the "temptation" of the Ring. He recognised destiny when it came in the guise of Aragorn and stepped aside honourably as was his duty. He is a "true" hero of the story. Loyal son and brother, noble warrior, kindly hero. What a guy and he gets the beautiful Eowyn to boot.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm surprised you people have forgotten who saved the day in the end! Yes, it was Gollum. The greatest of all the characters in LOTR. If it hadn't been for Gollum Sauron would have gotten the Ring again. Yay, Gollum! Nobility and honour and valour is highly overrated. oh well.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *Beleg Strongbow, my bud Fingolfin didn't even make your list??? What have you been smokin'????  *






I haven't been smokin nuthin. Anira you are up there with turin.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 15, 2002)

i was wonderin when u would put that there, dear!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 15, 2002)

Oh well      . YEAH 300th post!!


----------



## Forgotten Path (Feb 15, 2002)

I had forgotten all about Faramir. Hes a good character. yayGollum has a point too, it was Gollum who destroyed the Ring. It's hard to think of Gollum as a good guy.


Here's my list:
1. Sam
2. Aragorn
3. Gandalf
4. Elrond
5. Galadriel
6. Faramir
7. Frodo
8. ??Gollum??


----------



## Vilya Elathelas (Feb 19, 2002)

*hmmm...*

Well here:

1. ARagorn/Arwen/Elrond/sons of Elrond (does anyone sense a pattern...)
2. All the hobbits!!
3. Gandalf/Faramir/Eowyn
4. Ghan-Buri-Ghan (no one ever talks about him!)/Treebeard
5. Earendil/Gil-Galad/Luthien


----------



## Rosie_Cotton (Feb 19, 2002)

I vote for Sam and Pippin. Sam for his unwavering loyalty despite all odds, and Pippin for his ability to adapt to a situation when no one expects him to. 

*Cat is seen reloading a gun and aiming it in this direction* Uhhhh....and Legolas.....because.....he's.......immortal. Yes, that's it. I must go now. *grabs a bewildered Sam and Pippin by their wrists and runs for it* COME ON, THE 9:30 TRAIN IS ABOUT TO LEAVE! RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIIIIIIVES!!! RUN MY DEAR HOBBITS, RUNNNN!!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rosie_Cotton _
> *I vote for Sam and Pippin. Sam for his unwavering loyalty despite all odds, and Pippin for his ability to adapt to a situation when no one expects him to.
> 
> *Cat is seen reloading a gun and aiming it in this direction* Uhhhh....and Legolas.....because.....he's.......immortal. Yes, that's it. I must go now. *grabs a bewildered Sam and Pippin by their wrists and runs for it* COME ON, THE 9:30 TRAIN IS ABOUT TO LEAVE! RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIIIIIIVES!!! RUN MY DEAR HOBBITS, RUNNNN!!!! *





Trust you 2 say sam, Rosie (connection???) Yea 500th post.


----------



## Anduril (Feb 22, 2002)

Well..I'd like to add my list:

1. Mithrandir.
2. Turin.
3. Legolas.
4. Frodo and Sam (of course..ringbearers)
5. Elrond.
6. Elessar. 

Best wishes...


----------



## Rosie_Cotton (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes. I love Sam and Pippin dearly. End of story. *chews a wad of grass thoughtfully*


----------



## Grond (Feb 22, 2002)

Grond is both good and a guy. No one's picked me.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Feb 23, 2002)

GROND ROCKS HIS NO. ONE

1. Mithrandir
2. Fingolfin
3. Turin 
4. Eomer
5. Ellesar
6. Legolas
7. Elrond
8. Galadriel
9. Thorin (unfair not to put and Dwarf in there)
10. Grond yeah Rocks yeah


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Feb 23, 2002)

GROND ROCKS HIS NO. ONE

1. Mithrandir
2. Fingolfin
3. Turin 
4. Eomer
5. Ellesar
6. Legolas
7. Elrond
8. Galadriel
9. Thorin (unfair not to put and Dwarf in there)
10. Grond yeah Rocks yeah


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 26, 2002)

My Fave 10:

10: Theoden
9: Eowyn
8: Gandalf
7: Butturbur
6: Treebeard
5: Gil-galad
4:Aragorn
3:Gimli
2:Pippin
*1: Legolas (well naturally)


----------



## baraka (Feb 26, 2002)

*Ultimate good guy*

I know i´m going against all the rules but Feanor is the ultimate good guy. If it weren´t for him, he wouldn´t have the Silmarillion and therefore we could not have read all the great stories of Fingolfin, Beren, etc.

He was good in the way that he gave us the oportunity to see all those great deeds!


----------



## Camille (Feb 27, 2002)

My favorite good guys and girls from each race are: 
Elves: Fingolfin of course the greatest!! and mighty!! Luthien she is beautifull and brave.
Men: Turin, he is brave and I like him... I feel pity about his doom  , Eowyn slayer of the Nazgul lord!!
Hobbit: Sam!!! his so cute and loyal!, girl.. none.
Dwarf: .... dont have anyone special in mind... 
girl.. have you ever heard about a she dwarf????

Greetings


----------



## Grond (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Ultimate good guy*



> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *I know i´m going against all the rules but Feanor is the ultimate good guy. If it weren´t for him, he wouldn´t have the Silmarillion and therefore we could not have read all the great stories of Fingolfin, Beren, etc.
> 
> He was good in the way that he gave us the oportunity to see all those great deeds! *


baraka, Feanor is a necessary element in the story of the whole of the Silmarillion. Using your logic, Melkor would also be an ultimate good guy. Had Melkor behaved himself and never caused all of the uproar, the Noldor would never have had cause to rebel against the Valar and bring the Curse of Mandos upon themselves. So let's just say that Melkor was the ultimate good guy for were it not for him, all of the adventures and tales of the author would not have happened.


----------



## baraka (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ultimate good guy*



> baraka, Feanor is a necessary element in the story of the whole of the Silmarillion. Using your logic, Melkor would also be an ultimate good guy. Had Melkor behaved himself and never caused all of the uproar, the Noldor would never have had cause to rebel against the Valar and bring the Curse of Mandos upon themselves. So let's just say that Melkor was the ultimate good guy for were it not for him, all of the adventures and tales of the author would not have happened.



Grond, if you have no evil then how do you know that which is good? 
I know there is a thread that debates if Melkor was evil by nature of will.


----------



## Grond (Feb 27, 2002)

baraka, I have a question for you. Were Feanor's actions after the theft of the Silmarils and the murder of his father good or evil?
My impression is the whole abandonment of Aman by the Noldor was a thing based on Evil. It lead to more evil but was finally turned to good by Earendil and Elwing.


----------



## baraka (Feb 27, 2002)

*Answer*



> baraka, I have a question for you. Were Feanor's actions after the theft of the Silmarils and the murder of his father good or evil?
> My impression is the whole abandonment of Aman by the Noldor was a thing based on Evil. It lead to more evil but was finally turned to good by Earendil and Elwing.



You are right, it was very evil. It led to evil, but think if the Noldor wouldn´t have gone to ME what would have happened to ME. Look at how long it took for the Valar to actually do something. The Noldor were kind of a barrier against the evil of Morgoth, althougt the sons of Feanor driven by their oath did some evil things.


----------



## Samwise (Mar 2, 2002)

Sam, definatly. The way he battled Shelob and how he helps frodo all the way to mt doom! He's the best. Notice the name


----------



## Celeborn (Mar 7, 2002)

I think i will stay with legolas and the rest of the high elves as they shocked and amazed me in the books and movie


----------



## Samwise (Mar 7, 2002)

I have to agree with you. Eventhough my favorite charcter in LOTR is Sam, in the movie, it would be Legolas. I like the way they did him in the movie, always ready and never missing his mark.

I've started a poll and I want to know what was your favorite book in the trilogy. Click here.http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3203


----------



## AlellaGreenleaf (Mar 9, 2002)

Legolas' character was perfect in the movie, he was exactly (well, as close as you can get) as i had envisioned him to be:0, except i always assumed he would have had dark hair.....but he looked good in the movie anyway


----------



## tasar (Mar 17, 2002)

My favourite good girl is Lùthien. That's because she was so brave and went to Morgoth's place to ask if he could lend her the Silmaril for a while so that she could get married.


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Mar 18, 2002)

I like Gandalf the best, I also think he's the best looking in the fellowship   .


----------



## rohobbits (Sep 14, 2004)

friends I have a favorite good guy and girl.
Actually more than one.

If sam wasn't there for frodo, he would have never made it.
Gandalf helped them halfway through their journey. He started the
fellowship in beginning by leading. If he wasn't there they would have never
made it through. He helped them pass the belrock. He showed true bravery.
If it wasn't for arwen, frodo would not have made it through and lived.(although in
the book arwen didn't save him) He would have died, but arwen took him
to the elves in time.
Farimier helped them through tough times and got them through to the next round.
Aragon was brave to help them. Also was gimli and legolas.
They all in the end fought to help frodo and the freedom of all men. 
So they were all true hero's.
But the bravest of all was frodo. 
no matter how small or big you are, you can accomplish anything if you put
your mind to it. although times frodo just wanted to give up he kept on
going and he made it through to save all middle earth and was therefore the bravest of all.

-true and loyal friend to hobbits-
rohobbits


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 14, 2004)

I love Pippen and Merry, but I also like Luthien and Eowyn a lot.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 17, 2004)

I like Turin snd Gimli son of Gloin


----------



## Helcaraxë (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't think Fëanor could be considered "good" per se, but he is infinitely more awesome than anyone else, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

He fought for the Silmarils and his family and of course against Morgoth so I would say that he is a good guy


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

Well, I will always have a place in my heart for Feanor, even though he really messed up. My favorite heroes, tho, are Earendil/Beren and Melian/Luthien.


----------



## ingolmo (May 27, 2005)

Here's my list:
1-Gandalf
2-Ulmo
3-Fingolfin
4-Finarfin
5-Galadriel


----------



## Agent Elrond (Mar 1, 2006)

Guys

1. Aragorn
2. Mithrandir
3. Elendil
4. Theoden
5. Eomer
6. Sam

Girls

1. Luthien
2. Eowyn
3. Arwen
4. Galadriel
5. Rose Cotton


The only good character I hated was Thingol. He was a bastard


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2010)

Ooooh... Bilbo, Finrod, Gandalf.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 16, 2010)

Bilbo in The Hobbit.
Merry in The Lord of the Rings.
Tuor in The Silmarillion.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 12, 2010)

My favorites are:

1. Aragorn
2. Faramir
3. Maedhros
4. Finrod
5. Balin
6. Galadriel
7. Fatty
8. Elbereth


----------



## Parsifal (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd have to go with Turin. For isn't it Turin that will finally defeat Morgoth when he returns at the End of Days?


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 6, 2018)

Elrond
Faramir
Meriadoc
Gil-galad
Aragorn
Legolas
Gimli
Elros
Elrohir
Eomer
Theodred
Theoden


----------

